# Tecumseh Snow King Governor Surging



## logansrun (Nov 17, 2004)

Fellow Gearheads,
I extend my appreciation in advance for anyone helping me with an interesting puzzle...
I have an 8hp Tecumseh Snow King on a Simplicity snow blower. After recently rebuilding the carb and a full servicing, the motor surges due to the governor actuating back and forth. I wonder if this is due to the governor being out of adjustment or if I have other issues with the governor or maybe the carb. I would also be interested in finding documentation/schematics on this engine, to make sure everything is set-up correctly like the linkage, jet screw settings etc.
Any thoughts may be helpful to me,
thanks,
Shane


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

the gov. must be out of adjustment documentation you can find on http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf. its the best place yet to find a manual


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

shane
Depending on how well you cleaned the carb it may just need a fine tuning. The book that bugman suggested is an excellent reference book and covers in very good detail how to set your carb. If it didn't surge before you did the work then I'd say the problem is in the carb /fuel delivery.

snoman


----------



## logansrun (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey thanks to you guys and you quick responses. I was able to download the documentation and get everything set back properly. Main issue was the governor arm adjustment. If this arm is out of adjustment, it just actuates back and forth moving the throtle plate from idle to 3/4 throtle and then back again, over and over. 
Thanks again for the support here, this is a great website, I will try to offer help where I can.
Shane


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

logansrun
You're welcome and glad to have been of assistance.

snoman


----------

